# my super stealthy underground grow room



## leepy (Sep 11, 2013)

right chaps heres a few pics of my grow room iv been using this room for 4yrs now its 6.5ft deep 7ft long an6.5ft wide i run 2x600s an 8in rvk extractor an a 10in rvk intake my both fans are concreted under my garage floor the extracor fan vents out through a compost bin half way down my garden at the moment iv got 8 hidu kush on the go 15days into flower hope you like my room and its stood up to all mother of tests that was the police searchin my garage wen i got busted for growin 3yrs ago they never found it an were stood on top of it with 48plants init lol


----------



## Skunkybud (Sep 11, 2013)

Dude that is epic props and rep, that is wicked fucking cool bro.


----------



## perspextoe (Sep 11, 2013)

Loving the stealth man , wish I had a place like that......


----------



## Ringsixty (Sep 11, 2013)

Cool, cool..love it


----------



## Skunkybud (Sep 11, 2013)

Dude when I 1st saw this thread I was like this shit reminds me of a movie. And I was stumped and stoned I just have to say it. This shit reminds me of pineapple express just sized down a lil. Anyway bro you got a journal going by anychance bro I wanna see what you can do outa that setup its pretty damn sweet. Just wondering man do you have worse humidity issues being underground?


----------



## BigBudsBunny (Sep 11, 2013)

very very cool


----------



## leepy (Sep 12, 2013)

Skunkybud said:


> Dude when I 1st saw this thread I was like this shit reminds me of a movie. And I was stumped and stoned I just have to say it. This shit reminds me of pineapple express just sized down a lil. Anyway bro you got a journal going by anychance bro I wanna see what you can do outa that setup its pretty damn sweet. Just wondering man do you have worse humidity issues being underground?


cheers for the comments skunkybud and as for humidity issues m8 i did have on my 1st grow in my bunker pal my fans want big enough i only had 5in in and same going out so i upgraded them an never had an issue since


----------



## danky supreme (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah man that is a growers wet dream right there. Did you build the room yourself or did you stumble upon a secret room and modified it accordingly? More pics and info about how this came to be would be awesome.


----------



## leepy (Sep 19, 2013)

cheers danky supreme an as for my room i built it myself m8 i dug a hole 8ft deep 9ft long an 8ft wide by hand too lol then i built a box that was 6.5ft high 7ft long and 6.5ft wide once id built the box it got completely coverd in gastight membrane (nothing gets through this shit) once coverd i put some blocks in the bottom of the hole so there was a 8in void once i lowerd my box it was completely coverd with concrete an steel mesh reinforcing


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 19, 2013)

That is finer than frog hair M8.

Thanx for the share

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## leepy (Sep 19, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> That is finer than frog hair M8.
> 
> Thanx for the share
> 
> ...


 lol lol cheers dude an that made me laugh like fuck thats a new un to me (finer than frog hair ) pmsfl love it


----------



## splakow (Sep 19, 2013)

Did u do the wiring urself?


----------



## leepy (Sep 20, 2013)

splakow said:


> Did u do the wiring urself?


i did everything myself m8 everything


----------



## leepy (Sep 27, 2013)

heres a few of the many systems iv made 1st one was a stadium style set up using 6ltr pots of coco dripper fed the black pipe set up was a flood an drain idea i came up with loved it tbh


----------



## nickpapajorgeo (Sep 27, 2013)

dude that set up is awesome thats under your garage... how did you create that? 
but seriously thats some bad ass shit


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Sep 27, 2013)

really cool but why would you go to all the trouble to be stealth and totally shoot opsec in the face by posting it on the interwebs?


----------



## leepy (Sep 28, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> really cool but why would you go to all the trouble to be stealth and totally shoot opsec in the face by posting it on the interwebs?


dude all you'v seen is the inside of my garage its not like iv put my name and address in the title is it do you know how many ppl live in the uk lol


----------



## new.b (Oct 1, 2013)

Wicked cool grow area my man. Too bad I would have to bend down to fit haha. Seriously sweet though.


----------



## nj10ii (Oct 1, 2013)

So you got busted for growing how with that sweet setup?


----------



## Kief Moon (Oct 1, 2013)

Wow, you dug that hole by hand? That's very impressive for a healthy guy. And you did it with a ganja peg leg? Mad props bro!!!


----------



## Dogenzengi (Oct 1, 2013)

I think that is every growers wet dream, an underground spot to grow.

I always wanted to bury a shipping container and put a trailer over it as a weekend getaway spot.

Just having to pay people to bury it with heavy equip ruins OPSEC.

I don't think I could dig that hole myself, let alone all the welding that would be needed to secure the door, cut a hatch etc.

on that crazy show preppers a guy took a small camper complete an covered it and a fairly large space the trailer sat in.
It was soo nice all the comforts of home underground!


----------



## sold777 (Oct 2, 2013)

Your living the dream,nice 
regards sold777


----------



## dylan843 (Oct 2, 2013)

I am doing a similar idea, can I pm u some questions so you could kinda walk me thru how to do it?


----------



## leepy (Oct 4, 2013)

dylan843 said:


> I am doing a similar idea, can I pm u some questions so you could kinda walk me thru how to do it?



cors ya can mate anytime pal


----------



## throwdo (Oct 4, 2013)

awsome plus rep


----------



## leepy (Oct 4, 2013)

nj10ii said:


> So you got busted for growing how with that sweet setup?



lol yeah i got bust mucka all they found was a veg cab they were stood ontop of 50 odd plants so no they didnt find my bunker as i said its super stealthy lol


----------



## italianstallion24 (Oct 4, 2013)

This is dedication man... true respect for you. cant imagine all the work you had to do for that lol


----------



## leepy (Oct 5, 2013)

italianstallion24 said:


> This is dedication man... true respect for you. cant imagine all the work you had to do for that lol


cheers m8 but as long as you dont mind hand digging "an ill stand an dig all day " there isnt any hard work  honest it might sound alot of hard work but it wasnt really everything it involved i do on a daily basis at work as part of a deep drainage gang


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 19, 2013)

You from essex?


----------



## leepy (Oct 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> You from essex?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> no m8 im up north near leeds pal


----------



## leepy (Nov 20, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^fuck me that killed it lol
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## joedan890 (Nov 20, 2013)

that is epic


----------



## smokeingdog (Nov 20, 2013)

Classic growroom that m8


----------



## supchaka (Nov 20, 2013)

Looks like a cistern.


----------



## cues (Nov 20, 2013)

Mate, it seems simple to you but remember you are a specialist in this and it's something that the rest of us (who haven't a clue how to do this) would love to know more about.


----------



## DrOctopus (Nov 20, 2013)

Awesome room I like that James Bond shit bro. Im working on something spectacular Ill keep you posted. Secrecy is the key to longevity, Longevity is the key to success.


----------



## LivingCanvas (Nov 26, 2013)

Very nice! I've wanted to bury a shipping container myself... Some day.


----------



## MedicatedGrow (Nov 26, 2013)

Just gave up your stealth grow sure they dont know where you live or anything 

But now any DEA, ATF, FBI, CIA or w/e agents that monitor sites like this will probably now give a heads up for raids for marijuana to look for hatches or anything like that leading down.

Just saying, may or may not be true.
It's one thing to be proud of your stealth grow another to just let your ego take over and show it off. 
Just sayin

other than that I love it one day I'll probably do the same if possible but somewhere very open and somewhere I can dig very deep down so the heat isnt obvious when flown over


----------



## leepy (Nov 27, 2013)

MedicatedGrow said:


> Just gave up your stealth grow sure they dont know where you live or anything
> 
> But now any DEA, ATF, FBI, CIA or w/e agents that monitor sites like this will probably now give a heads up for raids for marijuana to look for hatches or anything like that leading down.
> 
> ...




how the fuck am i showing off an hows my ego took over ya prick theres fucking 100s of photos on here of members growrooms after all it is in the GROWROOM DESIGN AND SETUP THREAD ya dickhead


----------



## MedicatedGrow (Nov 29, 2013)

way to get mad bro you need a better attitude

not everyone has a big ass grow room under their garage 

people showing off grow rooms are normally legal or in a closet or spare room

not dug up under their house, grows like these are what attract attention because its not normal


----------



## AvidSmoker420 (Nov 29, 2013)

Daaamn I always wanted to have an underground hide out props bro


----------



## leepy (Nov 30, 2013)

MedicatedGrow said:


> way to get mad bro you need a better attitude
> 
> not everyone has a big ass grow room under their garage
> 
> ...


really ? well im not lucky enough to live in the usa and here in the uk we'v GOT TO HIDE growrooms pal


----------



## leepy (Nov 30, 2013)

AvidSmoker420 said:


> Daaamn I always wanted to have an underground hide out props bro



cheers dude


----------



## masteralexander (Nov 30, 2013)

When my grow room grows up i want it to be like yours


----------



## newtogrowing1979 (Dec 1, 2013)

fair flay thats awesome!! uve put ideas in my head


----------



## leepy (Dec 7, 2013)

newtogrowing1979 said:


> fair flay thats awesome!! uve put ideas in my head


crack on m8y get one built you wont regrete it my m8


----------



## ninjagrow69 (Dec 7, 2013)

Slick...Very Slick.


----------



## Ibex (Dec 7, 2013)

leepy said:


> cheers danky supreme an as for my room i built it myself m8 i dug a hole 8ft deep 9ft long an 8ft wide by hand too lol then i built a box that was 6.5ft high 7ft long and 6.5ft wide once id built the box it got completely coverd in gastight membrane (nothing gets through this shit) once coverd i put some blocks in the bottom of the hole so there was a 8in void once i lowerd my box it was completely coverd with concrete an steel mesh reinforcing



Did this put any stress cracks in the concrete above the hole? 

Did you plan where your hole was going to go under the floor, or just kind of begin digging in a direction for the desired measurements?

I also really dont think youre large enough to instantly become an investigation target if any LEO saw these pics, just my thoughts 

Really neat, instantly thought of this TN underground grow


----------



## leepy (Dec 9, 2013)

Ibex said:


> Did this put any stress cracks in the concrete above the hole?
> 
> Did you plan where your hole was going to go under the floor, or just kind of begin digging in a direction for the desired measurements?
> 
> ...


hi ibex thanks for taking the time to read an post  an no m8 the concrete cant crack anywere as its reinforced with steelmesh to prevent this from happing and as for planning m8 no there was no plan i honestly just oneday walked into my garage an thought fuck it im going underground an set about busting the floor up there an then


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 13, 2013)

Very cool.

Did you find any differences in growing underground on temperature and pest/disease?


----------



## Matt420Aus (Dec 13, 2013)

Yer it's to small to be of to much considerable notice and if you were posting a huge grow operation on here your just asking for trouble. there was one in the middle of nowhere I saw on youtube that was a ton of shipping containers all run on generators, the only thing that got them busted was the amount of fuel they were buying in a remote area, people talk, suspicious behavior= dea/police.


----------



## Mysil (Feb 4, 2014)

Best one ever. Keep it small and tight = go on forever! 

would really like some more building pictures...even on PM. What materials did you use for your "Box" inside the hole? And how thick is the concrete over the box roof? 

Coolest shit EVER  kiss-ass


----------



## bearkat42 (Feb 4, 2014)

This is quite possibly the coolest thing ever ever seen!


----------



## Lo Budget (Feb 4, 2014)

Totally fucking awesome! +rep


----------



## Mysil (Feb 4, 2014)

Leepy u active on this forum man?


----------



## Kief Moon (Feb 4, 2014)

Mysil said:


> Leepy u active on this forum man?


I hope he's still around. Best avatar ever!


----------



## Mysil (Feb 5, 2014)

No Leepy Im affraid..


----------



## Mysil (Feb 10, 2014)

Anybody know what he did with air in/out from this room?


----------



## leepy (Feb 13, 2014)

Mysil said:


> Anybody know what he did with air in/out from this room?



i do he vented out through a compost bin halfway down his garden


----------



## BigEasy1 (Feb 13, 2014)

And I thought my stealth cabinet was cool.


----------



## StonedTony (Feb 13, 2014)

That is fantastic! Props!


----------



## leepy (Feb 14, 2014)

cheers chaps keeps me happy lol


----------



## Mysil (Feb 16, 2014)

Leepy! Ur alive!


----------



## leepy (Feb 16, 2014)

yeah lmao im alive dude you seem surprised by that some what you know something i dont mucka lol lol lol


----------



## cues (Feb 21, 2014)

Couple of questions mate. Extraction and intake. How? Or is it a sealed room with co2?


----------



## ADK. (Feb 21, 2014)

Totally sweet! Always dreamed of something like this, like one of those shipping containers dropped in the ground. Little reminiscent of pineapple express, love it, good job on the clean setup.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 21, 2014)

Fuck... Reminds me of a documentary I watched (VICE) and they went to a grow op that got busted it was underground, Cops cut all the wiring to make sure it was non usable and there were still seeds, soil and dead leaves everywhere, the place was like 2 times larger than an average house in the UK and there were thousands of plants!


----------



## leepy (Apr 29, 2014)

mines not quite that big lol wish i had made it a touch bigger tho but hey ho never mind


----------



## leepy (Apr 29, 2014)

cues said:


> Couple of questions mate. Extraction and intake. How? Or is it a sealed room with co2?


dude come on man its all in my 1st post in this thread


----------



## dunnyluv (Apr 29, 2014)

I like


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Apr 30, 2014)

Great grow room bro, and great tits in your avatar...thnx for posting


----------



## GuitarSlinger059 (May 1, 2014)

That's cray.


----------



## JointOperation (May 2, 2014)

love it.. man.. i would go nuts.. and start building that thing out huge.. lol.. soo stealthy.. u could get raided.. and it would prolly never be found.. the 1 thing i would do.. is.. figure out a way to make sure if a DOG was let in. that no smell is coming from that entrance. just becareful man.. this is amazing tho i love it.


----------



## greenlikemoney (May 2, 2014)

very cool....necessity is the Mother of Invention !!!!!!!!


----------



## potpimp (May 2, 2014)

That is one of the best grow rooms I've ever seen! Props to you man!!


----------



## phat (May 2, 2014)

2 friends of mine have very similar things mate.... the hardest part it is getting rid of 15-20 tonne of soil lol
thats a mad room im very jealous of it 

Phat


----------



## leepy (May 2, 2014)

JointOperation said:


> love it.. man.. i would go nuts.. and start building that thing out huge.. lol.. soo stealthy.. u could get raided.. and it would prolly never be found.. the 1 thing i would do.. is.. figure out a way to make sure if a DOG was let in. that no smell is coming from that entrance. just becareful man.. this is amazing tho i love it.


cheers bro an i am thinking of making it a little bigger so my veg cab is underground too im just not too sure as yet and as for the police dog m8 iv thought about that a fair bit an to combat that problem iv built my dog kennel in the garage too  my thinkin is the smell of my dog plus size of him will put any policeman or police dog well of track plus any rippers have to pass my dog to get to the grow lol


----------



## JointOperation (May 2, 2014)

iuno how your exhaust is setup.. but if u can get it to have negative pressure.. u could have it draw a tiny bit of air down the entrance making hopefully no smell come from beneath?.. lol.. good luck.. but thats an awesome one., i cant get over it . i seen it many times on here.. and want to make one myself..i was thinking about making one underneath my shed lol... i was thinking.. just dig.. dig dig.. setup a frame.. pour concrete for walls and floor.. and hope for the best lol.. but as of now.. thats only happening if my next place is to small to grow inside.


----------



## tiger mt. (May 2, 2014)

Love it - some real james bond shit! Don't tell a single sole and impossible to get busted. Hope weed stays illegal for a good long bit in the UK so you can utilize the room-)


----------



## leepy (May 2, 2014)

tiger mt. said:


> Love it - some real james bond shit! Don't tell a single sole and impossible to get busted. Hope weed stays illegal for a good long bit in the UK so you can utilize the room-)


cheers pal  the only ppl that know are you lot on the net 
and my wife an cant imagin she'd put me in not after 18yrs together


----------



## tiger mt. (May 2, 2014)

phat said:


> 2 friends of mine have very similar things mate.... the hardest part it is getting rid of 15-20 tonne of soil lol
> thats a mad room im very jealous of it
> 
> Phat


Use rockwool slabs for this set up. Much easier and discrete to move in and out. Also better utilized the vertical space as the slabs are only 3" high. They also are a very effective hydo medium.


----------



## leepy (May 3, 2014)

tiger mt. said:


> Use rockwool slabs for this set up. Much easier and discrete to move in and out. Also better utilized the vertical space as the slabs are only 3" high. They also are a very effective hydo medium.


i think phat was reffering to the soil dug out from the build tiger


----------



## leepy (Nov 17, 2014)

Could someone please link this thread to shipping container thread please as iv not gotba clue how to do it lol


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 17, 2014)

I gotcha pasted up over there


----------



## leepy (Nov 17, 2014)

Top man cheers pal


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 17, 2014)

Not a problem man, nice diggs


leepy said:


> Top man cheers pal


----------



## Secret Jardin Official (Dec 10, 2014)

Are you Mc Givers Son 
Sweet job dude !


----------



## Big dog11 (Dec 24, 2014)

Cool setup but I don't think growing at 25 watt per sq ft will lead to good results............


----------



## Roobarb (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice room @leepy. That's amazing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2015)

this still active? Cracking stealth setup leepy. the dog and the exhaust are great touches. how do you regulate temps? same as any other grow? good intake and exhaust? curious about how you've hidden the fans. you able to replace them easily?


----------



## ljak1407 (Jul 16, 2015)

Thats wicked epic lol. I might have to steal that idea. How much do u think it ran?


----------

